# Salary Index



## interfacemirror (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi,

Is there is website or resource center where I can obtain salary index about different industries?

Thank you,
Regards,


----------



## wzhan002 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Search on job agencies*

I reckon you can search on Mycareer or Hays in order to obtain a better insight as to the salaries that are given for a range of occupations in Australia.

Cheers


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Please browse seek and hays


----------

